# What and when would you do.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have been dealing with the former owner of the land we just purchased since last Oct. Talking about this and that discussing a price, interest rate and south property line markers. Discussed the young hunters equipment his actions last fall that prompted me to press buying the property.

Long about April he came and removed a tree stand, his feeder and a lader stick that had been set up at a second tree stand but had fell down. 

He left a tripod, this one eirks me in he tied it off to a couple white pines and the ropes have ingrown several inches. I have removed most of those ropes from the tree hopeing it has not done perment damage. 

A ladder stand is still hanging from a tree with no ladder that came down because it wasn't pinned and the wind over years shook the ladder loose. He used a ratchet strap to fasten the stand to the Elm tree and it is starting to grown into the tree, or should I say the tree is starting to grow around the strap.

A tree stand in a elm tree has to be a good 35 feet or more up there and the ladder stick he used to get to the first branches fell and he removed it. Left the stand up there and I will not climb that high think I will leave it till the tree dies of Dutch elm then just cut it down and if the stand doesn't make it OH well.

Another tree stand up in a Oak. He used screw in steps from the base all the way up to the stand.
Those screw in steps really rile me a lot. When he was putting them 
in I had been cutting dead ash from the area and told him good thing they were not my tgrees as I would tell him to pack crap and leave. I just don't like what screw in steps do to a tree,

I know he knows we have closed on the place near a month ago and has not removed his stuff yet. I don't feel it is my place to tell him to remove it. He fully under stood every word I said last fall when he got snotty with me and bet he remembers what I said about screw in steps and how I felt about people who used them.

So do I leave the stuff? Cut the trees down with the tree stands I will not climb to get out?
Or contact the former owner to tell the boy to get his crap out of there?

Personally I am all for cutting the trees down remove his stuff and pile it up for him to get by our new drive way.




 Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> I have been dealing with the former owner of the land we just purchased since last Oct. Talking about this and that discussing a price, interest rate and south property line markers. Discussed the young hunters equipment his actions last fall that prompted me to press buying the property.
> 
> Long about April he came and removed a tree stand, his feeder and a lader stick that had been set up at a second tree stand but had fell down.
> 
> ...


I'd cut the trees down,pile his stuff up and give him a deadline to get it by


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

If you’ve purchased the property and closed on the deal, those are now your tree stands unless you had a written agreement that he would remove before a certain date. Sounds like he had the opportunity to take them out before you finalized the deal.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

I agree with hiddensprings. Far as I'm concerned. Their toes to do with, as you see fit .


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Unless you have a reason to keep those particular trees, I'd cut them down before hunting season, since that was the conflict that motivated you at the start.
I hate "finding" foreign objects in wood when I'm cutting my firewood. It's usually an unpleasant surprise and easy to overlook when you're busy working on it.
Right now, you got an idea of what you're dealing with and where everything is, later on it won't be easier.
The other consideration, whether minor or major is liability.
Everyone has heard a story of a trespasser, usually a kid that gets hurt on someone's property and getting sued, even if they had no business there.
Anything "man made" has a target on it for sue happy lawyers.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

It is your property. I see no problem.

big rockpile


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Only thing I would worry about on cutting the trees is if you damage his stands. I feel the same way, but half the time any more something legal could come up on you notifying him after the deal closed, and sufficient time to remove them himself. Of course you could probably argue liability on letting him back on your land to remove them. This day, and age it's tricky. Nothings straight forward anymore!


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Take em down, and if you don't want them, sell them on Craigslist to account for your time and effort.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

They are yours Al. If they bother you cut them down, otherwise wait till they die or fall down. I doubt the stands will be any good after they smack the ground with the weight of the tree. Id just leave them where they are. Here in Wi anyone trespassing is subject to $1,000 fine and no liability for trespassers.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Decided I will cut the tree down with the remains of the ladder stand. I know how to use a chain saw and sledge and wedge to drop a tree just how you want. You always leave a tiny bit uncut so the tree can't twist. the reast I will just leave till the Elm die and start falling as they tend to do.

I would never sell them any way just make a pile of them if he should every want them.

Previous owner told me that he told the kid to get his stuff when he got our down payment and signed papers.




 Al


----------



## Ryan. (Aug 3, 2018)

My best advice would be to tell him your concerns and if you own the property now ask him to remove it by a specific date or you will go about removing it yourself.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> Decided I will cut the tree down with the remains of the ladder stand. I know how to use a chain saw and sledge and wedge to drop a tree just how you want. You always leave a tiny bit uncut so the tree can't twist. the reast I will just leave till the Elm die and start falling as they tend to do.
> 
> I would never sell them any way just make a pile of them if he should every want them.
> 
> ...


You are nice fellow. Most folks, including myself, would consider it abandoned property. If he were a tenant, he would have rights. Unless I am mistaken, he was never a tenant of the prior owner or you. He had enough time if he wanted it to remove it.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

make sure to put up no trespassing signs on your property


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Here in Wi, you don't need the signs....it's up to folks to know where they are or get the $1,000.00 ticket...if all states did that, folks would know where they are....don't play stupid here in the Badger state...you know exactly where you are.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sort of ther same here in Michigan except you need signs or fences.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

This is a common deal any place there is much deer hunting. Just about every new property I've bought or leased had a few left behind tree stands, most in poor shape. Once you close the deal, they are yours to do with as you see fit. I wouldn't expend a bunch of extra effort or worry about it much unless you just don't like looking at them.


----------

